# Repaint Post War Accessories - Devalue?



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok so I was curious on this..
I picked up a Lionel 455 Oil Derrick Pumper and while it isnt in bad shape, got me thinking... what if I wanted to paint it, weather it or do anything to it...

will that kill any value it may of had? Is rule of thumb... clean it and leave it?

just curious before i hit any items with sanding/painting...
thx


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, it might or not, depends on the condition before, and the quality of the repaint. Regardless, I've done it, to a poast war Oil Derreck pumper, too . . . tha timproved its vlaue to me, which is why I did it.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Lee Willis said:


> Well, it might or not, depends on the condition before, and the quality of the repaint. Regardless, I've done it, to a poast war Oil Derreck pumper, too . . . tha timproved its vlaue to me, which is why I did it.


yeah after reading many googles... people say the same thing. if it is something you are GOING to sell.. maybe worth more not messed with but if its in such bad shape it can only go up in value.. then worth it..

else if it will make your layout "look" better.. paint it..

im just thinking of actually not painting it for the "Refinished New" look.. like im thinking NOT Green...
got any pics of yours???


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How about a few pictures of it?
My 455 is original and has a few scratches but I like the used look.

I bought a #313 Bascule bridge years ago, it had a few minor rust spots.
I added rust to it. Can't really see it in this picture.









How many old bridges have you see with no rust on them?
Oil derricks, you would think they were real dirty.

It all depends on the user too, some like them looking squeaky clean and like brand new.
Others like the old worn look.

I never think about resale value, I never sell my stuff.
It is for ME.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Its not like it was a rare item or its in perfect shape. Go for it. How much are they selling for 30 -100 bucks? With the prices going downward i wouldn't worry about it. The enjoyment you get out of it will far outlast the 20 $ more you may get for it in 10 years.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It can be a tough decision. I just clean them up first and decide later. If the rust is bad and/or chipped paint out of control I paint. It should also fit you layout too. Some have everything in pristine condition. Something I never have to worry about.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

*lionel values*

just curious about the values of lionel stuff. i go to alot of train shows and i see the stuff sitting on the tables but nobody really looking at it or buying it. are the values going up or down?


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

mustangcobra94 said:


> just curious about the values of lionel stuff. i go to alot of train shows and i see the stuff sitting on the tables but nobody really looking at it or buying it. are the values going up or down?


im new so i dont know that answer but i tend to search ebay sold listings and see how much people bought for... including shipping. that gives me a gauge if im over paying or where to offer.
if its something i like.. then i go for it.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

When I find something to buy at a train show, I consider condition and price and what my intentions for that item on my AF layout will be. I came across an original pristine 455 derrick some years ago. I paid $125 for it back then. I always liked those derricks and their action. I've never considered painting it. If I found a 455 in not so nice condition, I would buy it and it would get weathered. I do have other items that are in the same pristine condition that I bought only because they were bargain priced. Most are displayed in a glass case. Too clean for the dirty, rusty, real world theme of my steam era layout. 

I have purposely bought not so nice accessories and have added rust to cover any scratched areas. None of my many locomotives and rolling stock ever get cleaned. I call it "house weathering". Since my layout is in the basement, I get plenty of weathering. The only thing that gets cleaned is the track. 
The best thing about buying less that perfect items is the price! Way cheaper!! Since I will never sell anything, I don't care how it looks as long as it fits my layout theme and I can fix any mechanical problems. Value is not an issue. I have many high dollar valued American Flyer steam engines that are "house weathered". They would be easy to clean up but no way!! 

Kenny!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mustangcobra94 said:


> just curious about the values of lionel stuff. i go to alot of train shows and i see the stuff sitting on the tables but nobody really looking at it or buying it. are the values going up or down?


I guess you know about this Greenbergs book?









It gives a general dollar worth amount for every train made back to and including Prewar trains.
Good to have as a general guide to what a train is worth.
But it depends on the seller too, a lot think their trains are made of gold.

My old guide was up to 2010 so I bought a new one.
Most of the prices came down for many trains.
You would think that in a 10 year span they would have come up in price?

Now that being said I only did a comparison check on the pre and post war prices so far.
I don't own many modern era trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Once it's mine, I do whatever I feel it needs to please me. It's going to be someone else's problem to determine the value of my stuff.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> I guess you know about this Greenbergs book?
> View attachment 529786
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is that IC logo cockeyed? As far as the OP, I decided long ago not to consider my hobby stuff as an investment. If you are investing in Lionel don't use it on your layout, otherwise make it serve your purposes and don't worry about resale, or if it bothers you that much find a non-Lionel substitute and sell that one. My advice is free and worth what you paid for it.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Murv2 said:


> Is it just me or is that IC logo cockeyed? As far as the OP, I decided long ago not to consider my hobby stuff as an investment. If you are investing in Lionel don't use it on your layout, otherwise make it serve your purposes and don't worry about resale, or if it bothers you that much find a non-Lionel substitute and sell that one. My advice is free and worth what you paid for it.


oh im with you... i just notice a lot of time, people will do something and a few people will bash them or say.. you dont know what your doing.. you just ruined that... so im figuring id ask ... cuz i plan on leaving it grimey.. its a oil derrick!!!! LOL :cheeky4:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Murv2 said:


> Is it just me or is that IC logo cockeyed?


Yes it is, you think they would have got a better one? Or else they are mocking the quality of Lionel trains. 



Riggzie said:


> oh im with you... i just notice a lot of time, people will do something and a few people will bash them or say.. you dont know what your doing.. you just ruined that... so im figuring id ask ... cuz i plan on leaving it grimey.. its a oil derrick!!!! LOL :cheeky4:


I keep asking for a picture, so we can see what yours looks like.
You show yours, I will show mine.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

my appologies. didnt see a photo request. I love whippin it out so always happy to do so..

here ya go.. nothing special..$45...
Original box, 3 barrels, switch and hook line is all tangled but there


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn now I will have to post mine. 
That looks in great shape, the bottom is a little crusty but instead of painting it when you get a permanent layout you could just cover the base with bushes and weeds.
You can buy the Sunoco tag that fits on it. 
I bought one, I think from Jeff the traintender.

I will wind up my old camera and take a few shots after I brush my pet spider webs off of it.
Them guys keep trying to help me weather my layout.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> Damn now I will have to post mine.
> That looks in great shape, the bottom is a little crusty but instead of painting it when you get a permanent layout you could just cover the base with bushes and weeds.
> You can buy the Sunoco tag that fits on it.
> I bought one, I think from Jeff the traintender.
> ...


lol.. aight...

yeah i dont think its bad but i originally posted about painting.. i never said to make it look new.. i was thinking of weathering it MORE...

yeah i do want the sunoco sign... ive got like 6 sunoco tankers and i gave one away to a guy at work....

my final layout after i move will be (some day) ...
oil derrick ( i want about 4 ) and some tankers not on train couplers but mounted to a base like storage tankers... then tanker rolling stock (my sunoco and 1 valvoline)

then i will have another area, well 2 actually separated, where I have a coal ramp ( Owned) /loader (owned) then in another area a coaling station ( Owned) and a coal elevator and coal crane (need to buy both). I have the coal hopper car, side dump car and the pre war red dump car so good there..

ive got stuff.. just need the room to setup and display!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The inside bottom of yours look like new.

Mine, 2 quick shots, ( I do have the little silver drums somewhere, plus extras )


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

nice lookin!!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have to agree with big ed looks to be in nice shape. Just add bushes or rocks around the base. Did you power it up? Hows it bubble? 

Eds is nice too. I have the modren version. I think i had to modify the bubble tube on mine, or was that the big one. I can't remember. I really need to build a new layout!


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

mustangcobra94 said:


> just curious about the values of lionel stuff. i go to alot of train shows and i see the stuff sitting on the tables but nobody really looking at it or buying it. are the values going up or down?


 From what I have read online it seems to be values are going down. The reasons they say are sadly many of us that have big collections of trains are getting to the age...well the end of the line. As that happens in most cases they are sold off due to younger people not wanting any involvement in the hobby. Right now the guys that collected the older prewar and postwar stuff are the ones reaching the last stop of the line so the market is becoming saturated and driving prices down. That’s just based on what I’ve read. There are still people that think because it is old and says Lionel on it that makes it a big chunk of gold. The train shows tend to be a mix of reasonable people and the gold holders. There are very few pieces worth big money. Bottom line really is something is only worth what somebody is willing to pay for it. The Greenberg price guide isn’t a bible but a pretty good starting point. Don’t forget condition is everything when placing value on trains. When I go to shows I try to check the sold items on eBay to see what stuff sold for (not current listings) then I have a rough idea of what I should spend.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

your right about that. those people with the gold trains carry them from show to show.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Theses?http://www.lionel.com/products/100t...e-j1-e-hudson-with-display-case-1900-6-28062/


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

sjm9911 said:


> I have to agree with big ed looks to be in nice shape. Just add bushes or rocks around the base. Did you power it up? Hows it bubble?
> 
> Eds is nice too. I have the modren version. I think i had to modify the bubble tube on mine, or was that the big one. I can't remember. I really need to build a new layout!


just got around to it as it was boxed up. and put back in the box... im trying to keep minimal stuff out.

so bubbles worked great, light worked great; however, the piston didnt move but it then did once and randomly every couple of minutes... guess needs to be taken apart and serviced. No clue yet and wont till next house.... 

working on master bathroom that kicked my butt yesterday. got a quote for $1250... umm ill get back to it..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Riggzie said:


> just got around to it as it was boxed up. and put back in the box... im trying to keep minimal stuff out.
> 
> so bubbles worked great, light worked great; however, the piston didnt move but it then did once and randomly every couple of minutes... guess needs to be taken apart and serviced. No clue yet and wont till next house....
> 
> working on master bathroom that kicked my butt yesterday. got a quote for $1250... umm ill get back to it..


There is an adjustment for the bubblier. It is finicky.
I use a heat gun to help it get going, once it gets going it stays going. It just needs help heating up. I don't like waiting.
My pump is the same way, you can look at it but I think all the old ones work that way. You don't want it rapping away like a woodpecker. It will drive you nuts.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats why i asked ed, i think i added tin foil on the bottem of mine to reflect the heat up to the bubble tube. And mine is the new one, or i added it to the older one. I cant remember!


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

sjm9911 said:


> Thats why i asked ed, i think i added tin foil on the bottem of mine to reflect the heat up to the bubble tube. And mine is the new one, or i added it to the older one. I cant remember!


oh so they heat up like a lava lamp? it bubbles up fairly quick so i cancwait for it... since it will be in a blx longer 🤣

i do 99% of my own house work and unfortunately $1250 in a few hrs someone is installing my tub in master bath.

then ive got fix sheetrock.. spacke, paint, tile in shower, tile floor then cabinets when they get in.. then bit more and house up for sale.


----------

